#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM E399-20, E1820-20, E1823-13, E8/E8M-16ae1 -  needed

## imp

Dear all.



I'd really appreciate if anyone could share these standards.

Thanks in advanceSee More: ASTM E399-20, E1820-20, E1823-13, E8/E8M-16ae1 -  needed

----------


## imp

If someone could share some of these standards, it could be very useful for me.

Thanks

----------

